# pinnacle studio with windows 10



## Bobby432011 (Aug 3, 2015)

after installing Win 10, I loaded pinnacle studio 18.6. When I select import and Sony DV Deviceand a message pops up that says "NGStudio has stopped working" and the program shuts down. I have installed and reinstalled 3 times with the same result. Pinnacle Studio 18 work fine on windows 8.5 so I tried changing its properties to run the program in compatibility mode for Win 8. Still the same problem. The camcorder is a Sony DRV520 (digital8) Please help!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You may need to wait for Pinnacle Studio to update for Windows 10. Looks like the last patch update was on July 23th.


----------

